# BSD with Fiber



## ottoj (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

Can I install a Fiber Channel  using sdi over fiber boxes and the send signal to to clients? 
So, I'm sure I'll have to look at the throughput of each stream and figure out how to handle that sort of data flow through fiber channel. But is this a really uncommon situation?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2017)

ottoj said:


> Can I install a Fiber Channel using sdi over fiber boxes and the send signal to to clients?


These devices are for transporting video signals over a fiber optic cable, so no, you can't use it to transfer Fibre Channel signals. Fibre Channel signals have absolutely nothing in common with video signals.



> So, I'm sure I'll have to look at the throughput of each stream and figure out how to handle that sort of data flow through fiber channel.


Fibre optic cable is not the same as Fibre Channel. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibre_Channel


----------



## ottoj (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the advise, very informative link...


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 16, 2017)

You want to deploy fiber channel to the client? May I ask what the client is? If its desktops then stay with Ethernet I say.  With 10G and 100G available now and getting more commonly used, plus aggregation technologies like LACP you can really give any CPU/OS a run for its money.  I'm guessing because you posted here you are running FreeBSD servers. I'm not an expert on what NICs are supported but I would imagine you got a decent slew of options.

Also think this discussion be move to the Neworking section.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Also think this discussion be move to the Neworking section.


I'm not even sure any of this is related to FreeBSD. Everything the OP has mentioned makes me believe he's looking for video signal extenders and he just misunderstood the term "fibre channel".


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'm not even sure any of this is related to FreeBSD.



Yes I wondered that too, but thought I'd try to assist a bit anyway. Was it moved to Off-Topic? I thought it was in General.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Was it moved to Off-Topic? I thought it was in General.


Yeah, after you mentioned moving it to "networking" I moved it to "Off-topic". At least until we're sure this is actually related to FreeBSD.


----------

